# Magic Mountain, VT: 03/25/05 (AZ Gathering)



## riverc0il (Mar 27, 2005)

AZ users riverc0il, bob r, and bvibert met up in the lodge at Magic Mountain for the Gathering, meeting up with MrMagic on the slopes later in the day.

The morning began with beautiful weather and conditions though it was cloudy most of the day with clouds burning off to allow for decent views towards the afternoon.  Magic Mountain had 100% of it's terrain open with about somewhere between a quarter to a third left ungroomed.

We begin with a warm up run down Medium to Vertigo with nice packed powder opening up to some big arcs down low.  Next up was Trick to Wand to Showoff; getting in Trick before it scraped up to much.  Over on Talisman, a thin groomed track was run down the center with natural and bumps on either side.  I liked skier's right up top and skier's left down low while Bob R and bvibert tended to stick to the groomed patch that was definitely anything but courdoroy!  I wanted to show the guys Broomstick which is a great narrow trail off the top of the mountain.  However, Bob's knee was recovering and needed a stress free day of skiing.  Despite Broomstick looking flat, I feared Heart of Magician and Lucifer were likely bumped.  I volunteered to inspect any ways by way of Master Magician (a guy's gotta have his fun :lol:  ).  I took Master skier's right and I think I overheard a fellow AZ buddy mention the words sick and nuts in the same sentance :beer:  but I wasn't sure.  Skier's left was fantastic!  I only hit three rocks but I scored nearly untouched snow which was by far the best on the mountain.  Later I hit Master again skier's through the trees which was dust on crust and dust on ice, not so good.  I found out Broomstick was unfortuantely not doable without hitting very user unfriendly bumps on Heart or Lucifer.  Before heading in for lunch, I noticed Red Line that began with lots of untouched snow from last week's storm was starting to get ugly.  A lot of base melted since last week and more sticks and rock were showing forth than I had expected.  Pre-lunch was definitely go time for Red Line.  I executed a really ugly set of jumps of the rock cliff, one of which had me spun around backwards with my arm around a tree :blink: but no harm no foul.  I followed that masterpiece up by bairly sticking the next five foot drop.  It wasn't my day on Red Line, that was for sure.  Below the cliffs the bumps were sweet but conditions were thin.  I wasn't tempted to repeat and was glad to get that outta my system before too much more traffic took all the snow off the trail.

Before going in for some food and suds :beer: we found MrMagic at the top of the double.  Great to meet you man!  We made some more sweet carves re-covering all the trails we hit in the morning and adding a few cruisers we missed.  Conditions stayed great on most trails with exception of Trick and Talisman which saw some deteroration.  While skiing Wizard, I took the Slide of Hans option which produced okay bumps but nothing to write home about on one of my normally favorite bump lines.

bvibert made the observation around 3pm that you could still see groomer tracks on the edges of some trails.  Yup!  Magic is one incredibly uncrowded mountain for sure!  I finished off on Goniff Glade but probably should have hit Twilight Zone instead.  Decent bumps with a touch of roughness but overall a phenomenal showing on Goniff for this late in the game.

Thanks guys!  It was great skiing with you and feel free to add some more details to the report on what ever I missed.  I will have a few pictures up in a few moments.  My camera died halfway through the day, so I didn't get too many shots.


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 27, 2005)

Pictures are now up in the gallery.

Additionally, here are a few shots I took last week during better weather to compensate for my lack of quantity of pictures from the gathering.


----------



## marcski (Mar 27, 2005)

RiverCoil, what a difference a week makes on redline, huh?

Still, looks and sounds like you had a great day.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 28, 2005)

Awesome report!  It was definitely a good day of skiing.   Thanks for showing us around and humoring us on the groomers for most of the day.  I was amazed how few people were there and how nice the conditions stayed all day.

It was really nice to ski with you again and to meet Bob R and MrMagic!  I wonder if anyone else made it up there??

I'll be posting my pics later...


----------



## Greg (Mar 28, 2005)

Cool! Looks like the weather held out for you guys too. The cover still looked pretty decent, but I wonder how it will be after today's rain...


----------



## Vortex (Mar 28, 2005)

Thankx for the invite and great day RivercOil.  It was me making the comments I used some more terms to descibe you also. :wink: BVibert great talking and turning.  Mr. Magic the patches made it easy to find ya.  Great to meet you.    Old classic VT skiing.  I loved it the views of Stratton and Bromley were clear and nice.  Talisman was fun my favorite of the day.  The challenge was about all I could handle with my knee recovering.  I did better than I thought, but was very cautious.  Steve nice to see you Sunday at my home mtn as well.


----------



## MrMagic (Mar 28, 2005)

i started my day around 830 and was on the lift at 9am. took runs off wizard as well as  trick for some good warm ups.  stayed mostly on witch and goniff glade. which were great! with nice bumps. it was great fun to meet up with fellow alpine zoners!! it truly  made my day!!! stayed untill about 345. oddly enough despite my screen name (MrMagic) this was my only trip there this year!! :-?  had a great time! as did every one else


----------



## bvibert (Mar 28, 2005)

My *PICS* from Magic are up in the gallery now.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 28, 2005)

I still like the picture of Bvibert and RivercOil with Stratton in the background.  I wish the others.. the snowboarder and the skiier in the backgroud had not made the picture.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 28, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> I still like the picture of Bvibert and RivercOil with Stratton in the background.  I wish the others.. the snowboarder and the skiier in the backgroud had not made the picture.



And where are you in this shot?

Congrats on 500 posts!


----------



## Vortex (Mar 28, 2005)

Thankx I just noticed that.  I took the picure.  They let me play with technology very briefly.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 29, 2005)

Yeah, thats my favorite pic too.  It figures, the trail was clear until we went to take the picture... :roll:


----------



## Greg (Mar 29, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> I wish the others.. the snowboarder and the skiier in the backgroud had not made the picture.


What others?





 :wink:


----------



## Vortex (Mar 29, 2005)

Nice. Thankx.  That was my intention to begin with. :wink:


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 29, 2005)

So just the three of you showed up?  I thought you had several coming?


----------



## bvibert (Mar 29, 2005)

Nice work Greg!


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 29, 2005)

yea, you'd think people would actually show up to take advantage of a free ticket, lol.  too late now, magic is closed for the season.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Mar 29, 2005)

If it weren't Easter weekend...i would have been there...it looks like a washout for Sugarbush this weekend...


----------



## JimG. (Mar 30, 2005)

Sorry I couldn't make it...family issues were all resolved by Friday night, so I did get to take full advantage of the great weather this past Sat and Sun to make up for it a bit at Hunter.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 30, 2005)

Good to hear that you were able to make it out for the weekend Jim!


----------



## billski (Nov 27, 2011)

Ah, six years ago.  Time for a re-do!


----------



## jrmagic (Nov 28, 2011)

Sounds like a plan Bill. Set it up


----------



## billski (Nov 28, 2011)

jrmagic said:


> Sounds like a plan Bill. Set it up



Throw some dates at me guys.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 29, 2011)

This was my first trip to Magic... ah, the memories!


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 29, 2011)

billski said:


> Throw some dates at me guys.



a weekend somewhere between Jan & March


----------



## billski (Nov 29, 2011)

I'll propose FEB 11-12

as something to shoot at.  
I'll get orangeaid and rustygomer on board!


----------



## djspookman (Nov 30, 2011)

billski said:


> I'll propose FEB 11-12
> 
> as something to shoot at.
> I'll get orangeaid and rustygomer on board!



They'll be there.  I will be too, pretty much any weekend I'm there.  yahoo!


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 30, 2011)

IN*


* probably


----------



## jrmagic (Nov 30, 2011)

Sounds good!


----------



## billski (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm going to move this into a trips and events with a title with the correct date and a link to this thread.


----------



## billski (Nov 30, 2011)

Cross-link to 2012 trip announcement

http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?p=668325#post668325

Please go there to post further.


----------

